
Ask HN: News you can hear? - TekMol
Is there a service where you can listen to the latest news? Something like an audio newspaper?<p>For example today there is a lot of stuff written about the meeting between Trump and Kim Jong Un that took place a few hours ago. And instead of reading what happened I would like to listen to it.<p>It should be in plain mp3 format that I can download.<p>Any tips?
======
danni
The Daily by the New York Times is an awesome podcast, it's basically an audio
newspaper: [https://www.nytimes.com/podcasts/the-
daily](https://www.nytimes.com/podcasts/the-daily)

~~~
TekMol
Hmm... the latest episode is about how Trump is "on his way to the historic
summit meeting with Kim Jong-un". The next episode will be about the actual
meeting then I guess. When will it be released?

I would prefer something as fresh as a newspaper. Something like what they had
on radio when I was a child. News in spoken form every hour. I guess that
still exists :) But listening to radio is a bit clumsy. Guess I should look
for a radio station that publishes their news as mp3?

